# DELETE, Rat has been found!



## Lexi (Jul 31, 2008)

Title: Im looking for a female rat in the area of Marin, or SF, California.
Country: USA
State/Region: CA
City/Town: Novato, or anywhere near Marin. Santa Rosa, SF, Berkeley, ect.
Number of rats: 1
Sex: Female
Age range preferred: Young
Colours preferred: Preferably not black/white or PEW.
Neutered: N/A
Temperament: Good.
Medical problems: None.
Travel and pick up?: Will do, depending on location.
Other: I am looking for a new female to join my clan of 5. I own a two level ferret nation so there is plenty of room. Although my females are a little older, they all very in age and the new girl shouldn't have any problems.
Preferred donation: Any needed.

www.myspace.com/rambows

Ive checked all my local pet stores, and sadly, none seem to breed for fancy, or order for fancy. Ive tried my local marin human society and its **** to adopt a rat. Hopefully someone here can help.


----------



## Hallie-Mae (Jul 31, 2008)

*Re: California, LOOKING FOR FEMALE RAT*

Even rats that are bred for snake food are still fancy rats just so you know


----------



## Lexi (Jul 31, 2008)

*Re: California, LOOKING FOR FEMALE RAT*



Hallie-Mae said:


> Even rats that are bred for snake food are still fancy rats just so you know


So Black/White and PEW are fancy rats?
I don't know, one store I went into was honest and said most their rats are inbred, I don't know if I would consider that a fancy rat.


----------



## Hallie-Mae (Jul 31, 2008)

*Re: California, LOOKING FOR FEMALE RAT*

Yep, any domesticated rat is a fancy rat. There aren't any specific requirements that fancy rats have to have, except to be domesticated. They don't have to have good genetics or anything like that... They just have to be domesticated.

So long as the rat is not directly bred from a rat that is in no way domesticated, it is a fancy. Even a rat that is half wild (one of it's parents is a wild, un-domesticated rat) is considered fancy. Inbred or not 

Quote: "The fancy rat or pet rat is simply a domesticated breed of the brown rat, or rattus norvegicus."

And yes about the PEWS and black marked (don't have to say "black and white", as you can't get a rat that is two colours, unless one of the colours is white)... In fact PEWs are quite possibly the MOST domesticated rats, therefore most fancy I guess.
And I don't understand why you would single those two varieties out :? ? Because they're most "common" perhaps ? 
Makes me wonder why you didn't target agoutis, as they're the most "wild" looking variety.

BTW, there's hundreds of varieties of fancy rat. http://www.hawthorn.org.uk/varieties.asp 
That's the full list I think.

But it doesn't matter about what colour the rat is, so long as it's domesticated, it's fancy 

But if you're looking for a truly upper class rat, would it not be an idea to hunt down a local breeder or something as opposed to looking in a pet shops, humane societies etc ?


----------



## Hallie-Mae (Jul 31, 2008)

*Re: California, LOOKING FOR FEMALE RAT*

Oops double post


----------



## lovinmyworm (Feb 18, 2008)

*Re: California, LOOKING FOR FEMALE RAT*

All rats are inbred, even breeders inbreed to establish traits within a line. Rats inbreeding isn't like people doing it, they can be inbred 8 or 9 generations and still be perfectly fine. If the pet store sells rats they are fancy, now it's a matter of do you want to socialize the rat if it hasn't been and picking based on temperment and not on color.


----------

